# 7.3 Rough Ride



## 30inClub (Jan 31, 2013)

I have an '02 7.3 Crew Cab 4x4 and have noticed the ride has gotten rougher and rougher in the past few months. Have any of you changed out your shocks/added bags to better your ride?? Im in the market for trying something cause this thing is beating me up! I understand its a truck and a big heavy one at that and its not going to ride like a Cadi but still...my fiancé doesn't even like to ride in it now lol any recommendations???


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Try some good shocks,and airbags will only make it worse.


----------



## 30inClub (Jan 31, 2013)

Any recommendations on shocks?? I have a few friends that have bags on theirs but that's cause they pull big campers I believe, so a no go on bags. Any of you switched shocks? What kind? What were your results? $$?


----------



## wellubed1 (Aug 27, 2009)

*KYB* shocks installed on my 2001 F250 dramtically improved the ride quality. Probably will be the last shock you will ever need for your truck.

www.highperformancesynthetics.com


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Bilstein


----------



## 30inClub (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks, Ill definitely look into those. Did you replace your steering stabilizer as well?


----------



## Boatcrazy700 (May 30, 2010)

I installed the rancho 9000 on my dad's '99 f-250 he has a monster ranch hand bumper and winch on the front. It seemed to have increased the comfort over original shocks, Monroe shocks and kyb. If your thinking about the air ride system call Johns trim shop in baytown, the owner has it installed on his power stroke.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I had Bilstein shocks in mine when I bought the truck. It was great shocks for off road but not all that great for street, which is 98% of my driving. I replaced the Bilstein with Monroe Reflex. It is much much softer ride now.


----------



## WesinTX (Jan 23, 2011)

I have to disagree about the bags. I installed a set on the rear of my 02 F350 4X4, and when unloaded with the bags at 5PSI it made the ride better. It took out all the little bumps, not to mention how much better it made the truck ride when loaded.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

mas360 said:


> I had Bilstein shocks in mine when I bought the truck. It was great shocks for off road but not all that great for street, which is 98% of my driving. I replaced the Bilstein with Monroe Reflex. It is much much softer ride now.


I have Bilstein 5100's now and find them to be too rough on the F250. When I say rough I mean stiff, jarring, rough... Bilsteins were great on my F150 but will be swapping them on the 250 soon in an attempt to soften the ride up a little.


----------



## 30inClub (Jan 31, 2013)

That's what I had heard about the bags, depending on what PSI you run them at. Not looking to dump abunch of money in an '02 truck but if just changing out shocks will help out then Ill def do that first. So far I need to look at bilstein, rancho, KYB, Monroe...any others? 

If this helps, I do go off road a little, deer lease and duck lease, but nothing major. Just driving around property but most of my driving is all highway. And I pull a trailers a few times a month normally.


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

30inClub said:


> I have an '02 7.3 Crew Cab 4x4 and have noticed the ride has gotten rougher and rougher in the past few months. Have any of you changed out your shocks/added bags to better your ride?? Im in the market for trying something cause this thing is beating me up! I understand its a truck and a big heavy one at that and its not going to ride like a Cadi but still...my fiancé doesn't even like to ride in it now lol any recommendations???


How close are you to needing tires?


----------



## 30inClub (Jan 31, 2013)

Not very close, why? Just had those put on about 20,xxx ago. Still got a lot of life left on them and have rotated them about every 5,000


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

My 2000 tends to run rough as I get close to needing tires. Pull the shocks off and see what kinda shape they are in


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Does this 73 have leaf springs in the front too?


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeh the 02s are leaf springs up front


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

I'd go with bilsteins 5100s. No airbags.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

If your high mileage (around 200,000) your going to need new leaf springs (because the rubber bushings are worn) , shocks and bushing kits (one without the others isn't going to fix the problems)


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

KID CREOLE said:


> Yeh the 02s are leaf springs up front


Would a coil coversion help out with the ride?


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

Not sure about a coil conversion on the leaf spring equipped years. This is a weird question but is the truck running rough or does it sound like it's running rough?

When is the last time you chgd the shocks?

Are all the shocks tight?

Have you ever chgd out the front sway bar bushings?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Look at your front leaf springs. If they are worn you will notice they are high in the middle where it bolts to the front axle as opposed to being somewhat curbed upwards at the ends or being straight across flat. This will cause a softer ride for a while as they are wearing and the back springs will take over and cause a rough ride, but when they are really bad there is no travel...ie rough ride. Is this a F250 or a F350?

On my F350 I do not run a front sway bar or the stabilizer shock...took them off as soon as the 36,000 mile warranty went out. I then had the front leaf springs re-arched and another leaf added. Been this way for over a dozen years. Without the front sway bar my axle travel is much better off road...which I by no means do alot of...but I can still take corners better than before.


----------



## 30inClub (Jan 31, 2013)

I have never changed the shocks in the 2 years that I have owned it. It has procomp shocks on it right now but no clue when those were put on.

They do still seem tight though. And I have never changed the front sway bar bushing. The sway bar can cause a rough ride??

The leaf springs seem to be fine. They do not look flat like your saying. And this is an '02 7.3 F250 4x4


----------



## 30inClub (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh and the truck is running like a top! I could put a bullet in that 7.3 and I think it would still run!

If I go over a bridge, when I go over the expansion joints in the bridge the truck will get to bouncing back and forth and da*n near give me whiplash!! Its bullsh**!!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I have had Bilstein's for about 1.5yrs now and had buyers remorse ever since. i am rolling a leveled 2008 F250 with 35 Toyo MT


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

I'd bet money it's the shocks and probably on the rear


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

I put the bilsteins on my 02 F250 and they did not improve the ride. I may have to look into getting the leaf springs replaced.


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

KID CREOLE said:


> Not sure about a coil conversion on the leaf spring equipped years. This is a weird question but is the truck running rough or does it sound like it's running rough?
> 
> When is the last time you chgd the shocks?
> 
> ...


They do make a conversion kit that is supposed to greatly increase the ride. Its pricey though. I am concidering it now. I figure its cheaper than buying a new truck Here is a link http://www.full-traction.com/suspension/ford/1999-04-f250f350/


----------

